

Ask HN: What was the post about thinking you're a failure? - wycats

There was a post in the past couple of weeks about constantly thinking that you're failing, even though it's not true. The comments were mostly full of shock that everyone else experienced the same thing.<p>I forgot to bookmark it, and I'm constantly wanting to show it to friends of mine. Any help?
======
notaddicted
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1906558>

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/feel+like+a+fraud>

